# Music Disk Alot information about Artists / Songs!



## MusicDisk (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello we have created our website, http://www.musicdisk.net we have placed alot of biography, new music, songs, albums and much more information about all the artists around the world! we are still adding information to it, so you can enjoy it!

Thank you!

http://www.MusicDisk.net


----------

